# [SOLVED] Can I use 1.7V ram on a mb that supplies 1.5V for ddr3 sockets?



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

Many new Asus motherboards only supplies 1.5V for DDR3 memory sockets (http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=vk9Pqxby9MjO0WHm)
Does that mean, I cannot use 4 ram modules that run at 1.7V (http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr3_pc3_10666_gold_edition) without problems, or the motherboard/bios needing to be tweaked?

Googlenoob


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can I use 1.7V ram on a mb that supplies 1.5V for ddr3 sockets?*

IF your talking about a i5/i7 board no the CPU will be damaged at the higher ram voltage.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can I use 1.7V ram on a mb that supplies 1.5V for ddr3 sockets?*

And, filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage issues. 4GB of RAM is more than sufficient.


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Can I use 1.7V ram on a mb that supplies 1.5V for ddr3 sockets?*

It's on an asus amd board.
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=vk9Pqxby9MjO0WHm

In the overview, it says:
the supply voltage for the memory is reduced from 1.8 V for DDR2 to just 1.5 V for DDR3.

But I just found the memory support list:
http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/M4A79XTD_EVO/M4A79XTD_EVO_QVL.zip
- notice how the board is compatible with a full 4*OCZ modules at 1.8V (1333mHz)

That made me think about the possibility of running the ones, I mentioned, 4 at a time.

The main reason for this, is because I am currently using windows xp. So that limits my memory, untill I upgrade to win7. My plan was to initially buy two 2*1gb and then add another pair later...
It doesn't have to be OCZ, I can get corsair as well...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can I use 1.7V ram on a mb that supplies 1.5V for ddr3 sockets?*

Your best solution would be a matched pair of 2X2GB sticks. You save money, your Mobo will be happy and you already have 4GB when you install 7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can I use 1.7V ram on a mb that supplies 1.5V for ddr3 sockets?*

Agreed ^^ get the 2 x 2gig sticks now.


----------

